# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Πρόβλημα με αλκοόλ...βοήθεια

## Mavros_Skilos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Το προβήμά μου ξεκίνησε να γίνεται ορατό τον τελευταίο χρόνο πολύ έντονα.Δεν ειμαι αλκοολική.Δεν έχω εξάρτηση απο το αλκοόλ.Όμως πάντα όποτε έπινα...θα έπινα πολύ.Έχω κάνει τους αμέτρητους εμετούς, έχω καταλήξει αμέτρητες φορές στα επείγοντα να τρέμω ολόκληρη, να κλαίω, να μην μπορώ να σταματήσω να ξερνάω κτλ....Τον τελευταίο χρόνο προστέθηκαν στα μεθίσια μου, τα κενά μνήμης..Ξεχνάω όχι μόνο εικόνες, αλλα ολόκληρες συνομιλίες..Όταν μετά μου το λέει κάποιος μου φαίνεται απίστευτο.
Σήμερα που σας γράφω, προέρχομαι πάλι απο ένα δυνατό μεθύσι.Ευτυχώς θυμάμαι τα πάντα (πιστεύω) αλλά για μια ακόμη φορά ξέφυγα.Δεν εντέχω άλλο..πραγματικά..κάτι μου λέει μέσα μου ότι δεν πρέπει να ξαναπιώ...δεν έχω μέτρο...κι όμως μ αρέσει τόσο η απελευθέρωση που προσφέρει...αλλα όχι...δεν αντέχω άλλο..κουράστηκα...χρειάζομ ι βοήθεια..
Θα χαρώ πολύ να πάρω απάντησεις.Ευχαριστώ :)

----------


## αμαλια

Δεν είμαι ειδικός αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν έχεις το τόσο τρομερό πρόβλημα που περιγράφεις (από τη στιγμή που δεν υπήρξες αλκοολική απλά όταν πίνεις πίνεις πολύ).απλά βρες αυτό που σε οδηγεί στο να πίνεις περισσότερο τελευταία και αλλαξέ το. όλα στο μυαλό είναι .

----------


## Alobar

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα. Δε ξέρω αν θα χαρείς με τις δικές μου εκτιμήσεις, αλλά έχεις απαντήσει ήδη. Λες ότι δεν έχεις μέτρο.Αυτός είναι ο αλκοολισμός. Η αδυναμία να ελέγξεις την ποσότητα που πίνεις. Κενά μνήμης και κατάληξη στα επείγοντα, δηλώνουν εξάρτηση. Εγώ σαν αλκοολική, δε θυμάμαι ποτέ να είχα κάτι απ\' αυτά που περιγράφεις. Έχεις αναρωτηθεί γιατί λες πως δεν είσαι αλκοολική; Παρακάτω το μέλος Αμαλία σου λέει \'από τη στιγμή που δεν υπήρξες αλκοολική απλά όταν πίνεις πίνεις πολύ\'. Τί σημαίνει αυτό; Τί πάει να πει \'απλά\'; Ένας άνθρωπος που πίνει πολύ κάθε μα κάθε φορά που πίνει, είναι εθισμένος. Τα πράγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα. Και κάτι τελευταίο. Αν όλο αυτό δε το εκλαμβάνεις σαν αλκοολισμό, πότε θα έλεγες για τον εαυτό σου ότι είσαι εξαρτημένη; Τί θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει για να το πεις;

----------


## αμαλια

Δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω κάθε πότε πίνει Αlobar γι αυτό και είπα απλά πίνει.για μένα τώρα δεν είναι λύση να πάει σε κέντρο αλκοολικών αλλά να βρεί από πού προέρχεται το πρόβλημα.καθένας που βρίσκεται σε παρόμοια κατάσταση κάτι τον οδηγεί εκεί-αυτό πρέπει να λύσει για μένα και έπειτα θα σταματήσει και την οποιαδήποτε κακιά συνήθεια.
αλλιώς και για απεξάρτηση να πάει κάποια στιγμή μετά θα ξαναρχίσει να πίνει πολύ ειτε καθημερινά είτε μια στο τόσο.

----------


## Mavros_Skilos

δεν είναι ο τίτλος το θέμα...ίσως και να είμαι αλκοολική και να μην το γνωρίζω....το θέμα μου είναι να γίνω καλά.Αυτό θέλω μόνο.Το πόσο σοβαρό είναι το ζήτημα το γνωρίζω πιστέψτε με παρα πολύ καλά.Θέλω να μάθω ΓΙΑΤΙ το κάνω και να το σταματήσω.Να μπορώ να πηγαίνω για ποτό σαν άνθρωπος.Σε μια αναζήτηση στο ίντερνετ έπεσα πάνω εδώ..http://www.klinikilyrakou.gr/nosilia-gr/apotoxinwsh/alcohol-gr.html?utm_source=google&amp;utm_medium=cpc&amp;u tm_term=alkool&amp;utm_content=alkool&amp;utm_camp aign=nosileia
Σκέφτομαι να ζητήσω βοήθεια, άμεσα κιόλας.Παρακαλώ την παραπάνω φίλη (alobar)αν θέλει να μου πεί δυο πράγματα για την προσωπική της εμπειρία.Έχεις ζητήσει εσύ βοήθεια ποτέ; Πιστεύεις θα μου έκανε καλό;

----------


## Mavros_Skilos

Αμαλία...γνωρίζω πολύ καλά τους λόγους που πίνω..και να σκεφτείς ότι δεν μου αρέσει καν η γεύση του ποτού!φοβερό ε;;παρ όλα αυτά...πίνω...και τις περισσότερες φορές πίνω επίτηδες για να γίνω χάλια...εις γνώσην μου...Αυτό δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ:;;;Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά, όπως έγραψα και πρίν, να ζητήσω βοήθεια από κάποιον ειδικό.Νομίζω δεν πάει άλλο....υποφέρω ψυχικά απο όλο αυτό...απομωνόνομαι....και έχει κινδυνέψει η σωματική μου ακεραιοτητα ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ φορές...με κούρασα...

----------


## Alobar

Καταρχάς Αμαλία δε πρότεινα να πάει κάπου. Αλλά δεν υπάρχει \'απλά πίνει\' - όπως γράφεις πιο πάνω - που να οδηγεί στα \'επείγοντα\'. Επομένως δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με κάτι \'απλό\'. Τα πράγματα τα περιγράφεις με την αντίθετη σειρά. Για να βρει από πού προέρχεται το πρόβλημα, χρειάζεται πρώτα να σταματήσει να πίνει και να αρχίσει να καθαρίζει λίγο το μυαλό της. Δε θα ανακαλύψει καμιά αιτία όση και όποια δουλειά κι αν κάνει συνεχίζοντας να πίνει. Μετά θα περάσει στην αναζήτηση των αιτιών. Άλλος τα ανακαλύπτει σ\' ένα μήνα, άλλος σε δέκα χρόνια και άλλος ποτέ. Μέχρι να γίνει αυτό, θα πρέπει να είναι καθαρή όμως. Περιμένω να απαντήσει η ίδια, αλλιώς δε βρίσκω νόημα. Και αυτό Αμαλία. Που είναι και το κυριότερο. Όσοι δε θέλουν να παραδεχτούν ότι είναι αλκοολικοί - και τους ενοχλεί η λέξη - δε λύνουν τίποτα και ποτέ.

----------


## Alobar

Τώρα είδα τα μηνύματα που έγραψες. Και θα επιμείνω στην άποψή μου. Για να μάθεις γιατί το κάνεις λοιπόν, χρειάζεται να μη πίνεις. Πλήρης αποχή όμως φίλη μου. Ναι, είχα ζητήσει βοήθεια αλλά όχι ψυχιατρική. Πήγα στην ομάδα των Αλκοολικών Ανωνύμων. Δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί σκέφτηκες την κλινική πρώτα. Θα σου έλεγα να βάλεις όλη σου τη δύναμη και τη θέληση χωρίς τα ψυχοφάρμακα που θα σου δώσουν για να σταματήσεις να πίνεις. Πρώτα να δοκιμάσεις εσύ με σένα. Και να κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία. Εσύ, ο θεραπευτής σου και το πρόβλημα. Τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## Mavros_Skilos

ALobar σίγουρα καταλαβαίνεις καλύτερα λόγω και της προσωπικής σου εμπειρίας. Κατ αρχάς ευχαριστώ που απαντάτε...Σήμερα έχω τόσο γ...μένη ψυχολογία μετά από όλο αυτό...και μου κάνει καλό...
Να διευκρινίσω βέβαια - επειδή τα γράφω και λίγο μπερδεμένα λόγω της αγανάκτησης μου αλλά και της μη ευστροφίας του εγκεφάλου μου λόγω του χτεσινού- ότι πάντα κατα τη διάρκεια του ποτού έχω και λίγο στο νού μου να μην ξεφύγω πάλι. Κάποιες φορές το καταφέρνω και κάποιες όχι. Άλλες φορές εγώ η ίδια οδηγούμαι στον πάτο εις γνώσην μου.anyway..τώρα η απορία μου είναι η εξής...να ζητήσω άμεσα βοήθεια ή να περιμένω να δώ αν θα ξαναγίνει;είναι χαζό λίγο...είμαι 1000% σίγουρη οτι θα ξαναγίνει....

----------


## Mavros_Skilos

\'Εχω ενημερωθεί και για τους ΑΑ...να σου πώ την αλήθεια...νιώθω μια ντροπή...είμαι βλέπεις πολύ μικρή σε ηλικία...για να έχω τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα...κι όμως το καταφερα...θα κάνω μια απόπειρα να τους επισκευτώ...είδα και στο σάιτ τους που γράφουν ότι για να κόψεις πρέπει να κόψεις ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ.Ούτε ένα ποτό.

----------


## Alobar

Θα σε πείραζε αν σου έλεγα με σιγουριά ότι θα ξαναγίνει; Ναι, να πάρεις βοήθεια. Αν δε θέλεις να πας στην ομάδα των ΑΑ - μπήκα σε πλήρη αποχή μαζί τους και έμεινα εντελώς άπιωτη για 4 μήνες - ψάξε για ψυχοθεραπευτή με ειδίκευση στους εθισμούς. Μη ξεκινάς απ\' την αρχή με φάρμακα. Μπορεί να σου φαίνεται αδιανόητο το να τα καταφέρεις χωρίς φάρμακα, αλλά δεν είναι. Αν σε καλύπτει η \'ευκολία\' των φαρμάκων, τότε να έχεις υπόψιν σου ότι αργότερα μπορεί να υποτροπιάσεις. Το θέμα είναι να έχει τη μορφή απόφασης και ανάληψης ευθύνης κι αυτό δε θα στο δώσουν σε καμιά κλινική. Αυτό θα στο δώσει μόνο ο εαυτός σου.

----------


## missing_mile

Καλησπέρα!
Για να πίνεις, πιστεύω πως ίσως έχεις μέσα σου κάποιο κενό που προσπαθείς να αναπληρώσεις με το αλκοόλ. Θα σε ρωτούσα κ εγώ το ίδιο, έχεις σκεφτεί γιατί πίνεις; Πίνεις μόνο όταν βγεις ή κ στο σπίτι;

----------


## Mavros_Skilos

Όχι όχι φάρμακα προς Θεού...Δεν τα είχα σκεφτεί καν τα φάρμακα....Δεν θεωρώ ότι έχω εθισμό...Δεν πίνω στο σπίτι μου...παρα μόνο σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις...Πίνω έξω...Δυστηχώς η δουλειά μου είναι βραδινή...οπότε πίνω ΚΑΙ στην δουλειά...Μάλιστα δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ ότι θα μπορούσα να δουλέψω χωρίς αλκοόλ..πράγμα που ξέρω ότι είναι λάθος..
Στιγμές που πραγματικά νιώθω οτι χρειάζομαι ποτό, οτι μου έιναι απαραίτητο, είανι όταν έχω νέυρα. Είμαι αρκετά νευρική και όταν συμβαίνει κάτι και είμαι θυμωμένη, με πιάνει ένα ελαφρύ τρέμουλο και τ΄τοτε πραγματικά δίνω τα πάντα για αλκοόλ.

----------


## Mavros_Skilos

Κενό...σίγουρα έχω...Κενά μάλλον! αλλά, και ποιός δεν έχει τελικά; Σίγουρα έχω περάσει άσχημες στιγμές, αλλά και ποιός είναι αυτός που δεν έχει περάσει; Έχω αποθημένα απ το παρελθόν, έχω και μια κατάσταση στο οικογενειακό μου περιβάλλον που με βαραίνει συνεχώς, το ερωτικό κομμάτι..δεν με απασχολεί καν...και είμαι 24 ετών...είναι φυσιολογικά όλα αυτά;μάλλον όχι..και το γνωρίζω...Επίσης, παλιότερα είχα περάσει μια ήπια κατάθλιψη μαζί με διαταραχή πανικού. Πάθαινα κάποιες κρίσεις πανικού. Τώρα έχει καιρό να μου συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο και αν πάει να συμβεί το ελέγχω πιστεύω. Παρ΄όλα αυτά, πολλές φορές που πήγα στα επείγοντα απ το ποτό, πήγα απ τον φόβο μου για τυχόν κρίση πανικού.

----------


## Alobar

Λοιπόν... μαυρόσκυλε - λατρεύω τα ζώα - εγώ θα συνοψίσω λίγο γιατί φεύγω κιόλα. Να μιλήσω λίγο πιο χύμα μιας και τα βγάζεις ένα - ένα;... :P ... εν ολίγοις, φάρμακα δε θες, αλλά βάζεις το λινκ μιας ψυχιατρικής κλινικής. Πώς νόμιζες ότι θα κόψεις εκεί; Φυσικά με φάρμακα, τί άλλο περίμενες; Δε σε θεωρείς εθισμένη αλλά εγώ επιμένω ότι είσαι. Κοινώς, δε πίνω στο σπίτι αλλά του γαμάω τα μπρίκια όταν είμαι έξω και στη... δουλειά;... ή σε μπαράκι δουλεύεις, ή δεν έχεις αφεντικά. Θά \'ναι πάντα έτσι όμως; Λυπάμαι αλλά δε θα σου χαϊδέψω αυτάκια. Μου βγάζεις και μια... καταθλιψούλα, ε να και κάτι κρισούλες πανικού... αυτά είναι ιδανικά για να αναπτυχθεί αλκοολισμός. Άκου τον εαυτό σου. \'Δε μπορώ να διανοηθώ ότι θα δουλέψω χωρίς αλκοόλ\'. Αυτά καλό μου είναι των εξαρτημένων. Αν είχες μέτρο δε θα σε απασχολούσε αυτή η σκέψη. Συν τα επείγοντα, συν το ότι έχεις κινδυνέψει, συν την απώλεια μνήμης. Σόρυ, αλλά έχεις πακέτο. Δε ξέρω τί άλλη απάντηση γυρεύεις. Ή πας ΑΑ... άρον - άρον, ή το κλωθογυρνάς για νά \'χουμε να λέμε. Ψάξε για ειδικό. Και κάτι άλλο. Αποφεύγεις κάποιες σκέψεις. Θα είναι πάντα η δουλειά σου έτσι ώστε να πίνεις; Θα μπορείς να δουλεύεις αν συνεχίσεις το χαβά και πίνεις αργότερα; Θα είσαι πάντα τυχερή με τη σωματική σου ακεραιότητα; Αν δεν είχες εθισμό δε θα είχες και όλα αυτά που μόνη σου λες. Αν κάποιος άλλος θέλει να σου πει κάτι διαφορετικό, ας το κάνει. Εγώ αυτά είχα. Κουνήσου τώρα που το καταλαβαίνεις. Όβερ!

----------


## Mavros_Skilos

Σ\' ευχαριστώ...απλώς..ποτέ δεν περίμενα οτι θα τύχει σε ΄μένα..Επίσης αυτό που δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ είναι ότι δεν θα μπορέσω να ξανααποκτήσω υγιή σχέση με το ποτό ξανά.Αυτό με τρελλαίνει.Όσο για τη δουλειά...έχει να κάνει με τον χώρο της τέχνης..δεν θα ήθελα να πώ περισσότερα..οπότε καταλαβαίνεις...άλλο ένα συν για αλκοολισμό...αλλά όχι....δεν το θέλω...και δεν θα το επιτρέψω...σ\' ευχαριστώ που μου τα ΄χωσες λίγο..θα σε ακούσω για τους ΑΑ...θα πάω το συντομότερο να δώ πως λειτουργούν και να συζητήσω μαζί τους.Σ΄ευχαριστώ και πάλι..

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by Mavros_Skilos_
> Σ\' ευχαριστώ...απλώς..ποτέ δεν περίμενα οτι θα τύχει σε ΄μένα..Επίσης αυτό που δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ είναι ότι δεν θα μπορέσω να ξανααποκτήσω υγιή σχέση με το ποτό ξανά.Αυτό με τρελλαίνει.Όσο για τη δουλειά...έχει να κάνει με τον χώρο της τέχνης..δεν θα ήθελα να πώ περισσότερα..οπότε καταλαβαίνεις...άλλο ένα συν για αλκοολισμό...αλλά όχι....δεν το θέλω...και δεν θα το επιτρέψω...σ\' ευχαριστώ που μου τα ΄χωσες λίγο..θα σε ακούσω για τους ΑΑ...θα πάω το συντομότερο να δώ πως λειτουργούν και να συζητήσω μαζί τους.Σ΄ευχαριστώ και πάλι..


Καλησπερα και απο εμενα..

Προσεξε καθε τι που σου ειπε η Alobar δε στα ειπε για πλακα ουτε απλα για να τα γραψει.
Συμφωνω απολυτα με οσα σου εγραψε...

Παραδεξου στον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο οτι εχεις προβλημα ...
ειναι το Πρωτο βημα
Πυστεψε με κανεις πριν εξαρτηθει δεν περιμενε οτι θα εξαρτηθει.....

Να σου πω και κατι ??
αν ντρεπεσε οπως λες να πας στους AA μην πας μονη σου για αρχη..πηγαινε με καποιον κοντινο σου Ανθρωπο ..και αν και αυτο ειναι δυσκολο ....τοτε πηγαινει και μην μιλησεις για αρχη απλα πηγαινε και ΑΚΟΥ!.
Εκει ειναι ανθρωποι που εχουν τον ιδιο εθισμο που εχεις και εσυ και το κυριοτερο?? Εχουν τον ιδιο στοχο.
Να κοψουν μια για παντα αυτην την ουσια και να ΑΠεξαρτηθουν..
Πηγαινα και γω πριν χρονια στους ΝΑ καθως ειναι το αντιστοιχο για οσους ειναι εθισμενοι σε Αλλες ουσιες οπως ηρωινη , χαπια....κλπ..
Υπαρχουν Ανθρωποι αρκετοι που μεσα απο τους ΑΑ Απεξαρτηθηκαν......
Ισως ομως χρειαστει να πας και σε καποιον ειδικο.. Ψυχοθεραπευτη.. 

Εφοσον παραδεχτεις οτι εχεις \"προβλημα
ΚΑνε το επομενο ΒΗΜΑ τουλαχιστον 
Πηγαινε στους ΑΑ

ΚΑνε κατι μην ΠΑραιτησε....

ΚΑνε την ΑΡΧΗ!!

ΠΕριμενω ΝΕΑ σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Με εκτιμηση Θοδωρης

----------


## curtains

φξυηέ;ςφθο το εσβησα! Κανενα προβλημα γενικοτερα.+-

----------


## alexon78

> _Originally posted by αμαλια_
> Δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω κάθε πότε πίνει Αlobar γι αυτό και είπα απλά πίνει.για μένα τώρα δεν είναι λύση να πάει σε κέντρο αλκοολικών αλλά να βρεί από πού προέρχεται το πρόβλημα.καθένας που βρίσκεται σε παρόμοια κατάσταση κάτι τον οδηγεί εκεί-αυτό πρέπει να λύσει για μένα και έπειτα θα σταματήσει και την οποιαδήποτε κακιά συνήθεια.
> αλλιώς και για απεξάρτηση να πάει κάποια στιγμή μετά θα ξαναρχίσει να πίνει πολύ ειτε καθημερινά είτε μια στο τόσο.


Όταν πίνει κάποιος σαφώς και υπάρχουν βαθύτεροι λόγοι, όταν όμως κάποιος φθάνει στο σημείο να πίνει είναι γιατί αδυνατεί από μόνος του να αντιμετωπίσει τα προβλήματά του, το αλκοόλ είναι για αυτόν η λύση, η θολούρα είναι αυτή που καλύπτει το πρόβλημα, από προσωπική εμπειρία με τον πατέρα μου αλκοολικό είναι οπωσδήποτε να βρει κάποιον ειδικό ψυχολόγο, δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να υπάρξει άλλος δρόμος.

----------

